# Formation sur le développement Mac OS X



## acemoebius (3 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai parcouru le forum et je n'ai pas tout à fait trouver la réponse.

Je suis informaticien avec une base en développement C.
Je cherche une formation pour Mac Os X/Iphone pour des professionnels comme moi.

Il existe plein de formation M$ sur C#, etc... mais pour Mac Os X, Objective-C et Cocoa j'ai un peu de mal à trouver.

Via Google en fr, je n'ai trouvé que ce lien:
http://www.epimac.org/association/news/formation-developpement-mac-xcode-objective-c-cocoa/

Je souhaite faire cette formation dans le cadre d'un DIF.
Auriez-vous dans vos contacts et/ou connaissances sur une SSII/Centre de formation effectuant ce type de formation ?

Merci.


----------



## tatouille (3 Septembre 2008)

acemoebius a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai parcouru le forum et je n'ai pas tout à fait trouver la réponse.
> 
> ...



http://www.bignerdranch.com/index.shtml

sachant que si tu n'as jamais devel sur l'OS il te faudra environ 2 ans (si tu es rapide)
avant de produire une application pro, l'Iphone ayant un UI cocoa-light si tu n'as aucune connaissance de obj-c / foundation c'est tricky, pour te dire meme des gens comme moi qui trifouille depuis pas mal d'annees sur la platforme, sur l'Iphone c'est parfois la galere
sur certain aspect ca me rappel les bugs sous _Cheetah (10.0)

_maintenant je vais gauger ton niveau en C 

quels sont les aspects positifs et negatifs de l'implementation des blocks (AKA anonymous function pointer) en C_?
_
comment le compiler interprete un block au niveau du code asm produit?

peux tu m'ecrires un simple lex/flex parser pour serializer et deserializer une simple struct?


----------



## acemoebius (3 Septembre 2008)

EUUhhh, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une interro écrite...
Bref, je n'ai pas les réponses mais  pour le parser je connais Yak et lex mais pas ton copain


----------



## grumff (3 Septembre 2008)

acemoebius a dit:


> EUUhhh, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une interro écrite...
> Bref, je n'ai pas les réponses mais  pour le parser je connais Yak et lex mais pas ton copain



Yak et Lex ça me semble de bonnes bases.  
Moi je crois que tout bon développeur tant qu'il ne cherche pas à rééecrire le noyau de son os peut se former en quelques jours à n'importe quel IDE... Et x-code n'est pas des plus compliqués à prendre en main. J'te trouve un peu pessimiste Tatouille.


----------



## tatouille (4 Septembre 2008)

acemoebius a dit:


> EUUhhh, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une interro écrite...
> Bref, je n'ai pas les réponses mais  pour le parser je connais Yak et lex mais pas ton copain



_flex_ is a rewrite of the AT&T Unix _lex_ tool


----------



## tatouille (4 Septembre 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Yak et Lex ça me semble de bonnes bases.
> Moi je crois que tout bon développeur tant qu'il ne cherche pas à rééecrire le noyau de son os peut se former en quelques jours à n'importe quel IDE... Et x-code n'est pas des plus compliqués à prendre en main. J'te trouve un peu pessimiste Tatouille.



c'est pas fondamentalement xcode c'est cocoa et l'obj-c 
+ comment fonctionne l'OS events ecetera, je te dirais la meme chose en debarquant sous GTK avec je sais faire du C

et ma question n'a rien de terrible c'est une des questions simple qu' on te pose quand tu as une interview ici 
quand tu as mis C sur ton cv

et la question sur les blocks est une question d'actualite pour ceux qui s'interressent au C
ca permet de gauger


----------



## Céroce (4 Septembre 2008)

À ma connaissance il n'existe que la formation de Big Nerd Ranch (son fondateur Aaron Hillegass, est l'auteur d'un livre régulièrement recommandé par ici). Les cours sont données en Allemagne (en anglais évidemment). Il est conseillé d'avoir quelques bases en programmation objet, mais comme disait Tatouille, il te faudra ensuite plusieurs mois pour être familier avec Cocoa. 

Il n'est par contre pas indispensable de savoir répondre à ses questions :rateau:


----------



## chipaldance (2 Septembre 2010)

bonjour à tous,

le post date un peu mais l'offre s'est agrandie aussi...

A ce qu'on peut lire sur le net, les meilleures formations à ce sujet sont dispensées par Mediabox ou PLB.

Qq liens:

http://www.plb.fr/formation/TELECOM/formation-programmation-iphone,25-606.php
http://www.mediabox.fr/formations-apple.html

++


----------



## Vivid (3 Septembre 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> maintenant je vais gauger ton niveau en C...



le plus simple est de détailler ce que l'on a utiliser  du 'C', perso ma 'culture' étant plus de l'asm, j'utilise peut des  struct imbriqués, liste chainées...
mais moi je suis... libre 



tatouille a dit:


> comment le compiler interprete un block au niveau du code asm produit?



CodeWarrior le fait très bien, merci pour lui , on peut vérifier le code compilé.. j'ai pas trouver ailleurs


----------



## tatouille (4 Septembre 2010)

je ne me fais aucun soucis  la plupart des gens fesant de l'asm non aucun problem parce que cela fonctionne kifkif bourico


```
pushl    %ebp
    movl    %esp, %ebp
    subl    $24, %esp
    movl    16(%ebp), %eax
    movl    %eax, -12(%ebp)
```
voila c'est juste que nous en C on utilise un petit signe =


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2010)

chipaldance a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> le post date un peu mais l'offre s'est agrandie aussi...
> 
> ...



Des retours sur IB ?
http://www.ib-formation.fr/formations/G_internet-et-mobilite


----------



## gibet_b (22 Novembre 2010)

Moi, ce qui m'interroge, c'est ce que veut dire le verbe "Gauger" ? Y a bien un actrice de films pour adulte qui a un nom proche de cela mais je savais pas qu'elle était rentrée dans le dictionnaire !


----------



## Zeusviper (23 Novembre 2010)

gibet_b a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'interroge, c'est ce que veut dire le verbe "Gauger" ? Y a bien un actrice de films pour adulte qui a un nom proche de cela mais je savais pas qu'elle était rentrée dans le dictionnaire !


http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/gauger 

Sinon niveau formation il y a ca aussi en france, aucune idée de ce que ca vaut : 
http://www.widemann.net/fr/courses.html


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2010)

Zeusviper a dit:


> http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/gauger
> 
> Sinon niveau formation il y a ca aussi en france, aucune idée de ce que ca vaut :
> http://www.widemann.net/fr/courses.html



Assez vague la description par rapport à ib et plb ... ça doit être une start-up puisqu'ils sont dans un grenier 

 Est-ce qu'il y a des gens ici qui ont déjà demandé et eu (ou pas) une formation dev Cocoa en DIF ?


----------



## Céroce (23 Novembre 2010)

Zeusviper a dit:


> Sinon niveau formation il y a ca aussi en france, aucune idée de ce que ca vaut :
> http://www.widemann.net/fr/courses.html



Je connais personnellement Benoît Widemann; c'est quelqu'un qui développe sur Mac en indé depuis des années. N'aillant pas assisté à ses cours, je ne peux pas juger de sa pédagogie, mais par contre, au niveau technique, il n'y a aucun doute que la formation soit au poil.


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2010)

Céroce a dit:


> Je connais personnellement Benoît Widemann; c'est quelqu'un qui développe sur Mac en indé depuis des années. N'aillant pas assisté à ses cours, je ne peux pas juger de sa pédagogie, mais par contre, au niveau technique, il n'y a aucun doute que la formation soit au poil.



C'est déjà ça, mais en effet être excellent techniquement ne fait pas automatiquement un bon enseignant (si je repense à mon prof de math de seconde, tellement brillant, qu'il volait bien trop haut pour nous ... il aurait du bosser au CERN, pas au lycée  ).

Après si je fais une demande de dif, peut-être que ma RH ne voudra pas d'une petite boite pas connue ...


----------

